# My first attempt at a continental on Vaus, what do you think!?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! That looks GREAT! The only thing that really caught my eyes was his bracelets are super poofy, especially the back ones.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

I had to stop for the night. He was falling asleep on the table standing up. I will finish tomorrow after work


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Impressive!
I definitely don't have the energy to do that kind of thing, especially after spending all day taking care of other people's pets. 

(and he's so sweet looking!)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Looks really good. Amazing for your first attempt! I have to agree that the bracelets really need to be reduced. They are too poofy. I had to learn that clip to do our own spoos and it is tricky. Nice job!
_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

It looks great!! I'm impressed that that's your first attempt at it, it really does look good.  I agree that the bracelets need to be smaller, but you said you'll finish that tomorrow so I'd love to see pics of it all done! 

Also... I want to add that I LOVE your dog's name. That's just an awesome name, really. xD


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

That's just amazing!!!!! Are you a professional groomer? You did an awesome job, period.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, you did an excellent job!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice  I love that second to last photo, waaay to cute!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> That's just amazing!!!!! Are you a professional groomer? You did an awesome job, period.


Nope not at all. Just a police officer that loves poodles!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

that does look great! You've got the jacket line in just the right spot by the looks of it, which is where most people go wrong!! Apart from the bracelets the only thing I can comment on is that the hip rosettes are a little big and oval, though they're wonderfully scissored!!! hehehe. Can't wait to see a finished pic with his hair all up!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow that's really amazing. That dog has a ton of hair. How old is he?


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Wow that's really amazing. That dog has a ton of hair. How old is he?


Vaus is 11mo months old. He will be a year on the 3rd of November.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy Cheesewiz! That dog is in tremendous coat. What is his registered name and who are his dam and sire?

BTW... FABULOUS continental! You nailed the rosette placement. Make sure the back bracelettes are low enough to make the hocks look "well let down".


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a great first attempt! You did a wonderful job for the first time.. kudoos to you!! And, WOW, to the amount of hair on an 11 month old. Good luck with him in the ring when he goes in, hope he does spectacularly!!!!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Amazing job and gorgeous boy!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, really impressive. And what a GREAT face....such soft eyes.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Holy Cheesewiz! That dog is in tremendous coat. What is his registered name and who are his dam and sire?
> 
> BTW... FABULOUS continental! You nailed the rosette placement. Make sure the back bracelettes are low enough to make the hocks look "well let down".


His sire is Samarcanda Cabryn the Italian Job, an import from Italy, he has Avivim and some other European lines in him. His dam is Nobility's Faith Hill. She has some Cabryn and Brookview lines in her. 

Vaus's registered name is Nobility's Vacheron Constantin tour de I'lle. As far as his coat goes, I feed him silica tablets and fish oil pills everyday for hair and skin. I take them too!  thanks alot for the tips on the back bracelets!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> What a great first attempt! You did a wonderful job for the first time.. kudoos to you!! And, WOW, to the amount of hair on an 11 month old. Good luck with him in the ring when he goes in, hope he does spectacularly!!!!


He is one major away from his UKC championship, I really didn't have competition when he was a puppy, no poodle pups at the shows were hardly entered let alone gun dog pups. Maybe now he can have some real competition. I'm going to enter him in AKC as well.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

vacheron said:


> His sire is Samarcanda Cabryn the Italian Job, an import from Italy, he has Avivim and some other European lines in him. His dam is Nobility's Faith Hill. She has some Cabryn and Brookview lines in her.
> 
> Vaus's registered name is Nobility's Vacheron Constantin tour de I'lle. As far as his coat goes, I feed him silica tablets and fish oil pills everyday for hair and skin. I take them too!  thanks alot for the tips on the back bracelets!


Ooh imported bloodlines. I cannot get over the amount of hair he has for being so young. He should do well in AKC.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

vacheron said:


> Vaus's registered name is Nobility's Vacheron Constantin tour de I'lle. As far as his coat goes, I feed him silica tablets and fish oil pills everyday for hair and skin. I take them too!  thanks alot for the tips on the back bracelets!


So this dog is a full sibling to Pan? DO NOT.... I repeat.... DO NOT let the puppy play with Vaus. He will rip out and chew on all that beautiful coat. You would not believe how quickly a puppy can chew off a top knot.

Vaus is a really nice looking dog. He looks to have a great head and very nice angles in the rear. I'd love to put my hands on him. The Italian Job is brown right? So Vaus must carry brown but do you know if he carries cream?


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

cbrand said:


> So this dog is a full sibling to Pan? DO NOT.... I repeat.... DO NOT let the puppy play with Vaus. He will rip out and chew on all that beautiful coat. You would not believe how quickly a puppy can chew off a top knot.
> 
> Vaus is a really nice looking dog. He looks to have a great head and very nice angles in the rear. I'd love to put my hands on him. The Italian Job is brown right? So Vaus must carry brown but do you know if he carries cream?


Yes Pann and Vaus are full siblings. I researched his line on the sires side, he is a brown, and about 7 generations back there is one cream on the sires side of the line. All the rest are black and brown. The dam has white and black, mostly black in the last 4 generations. I am concerned with fading but the sire hasn't faded all that much and the dam hasn't either. 

Trust me I learned that the hard way. Pann pulled out some hair a small bit from his neck. No more play unless he is securely banded up and even then no play unless supervised closely!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

vacheron said:


> Yes Pann and Vaus are full siblings. I researched his line on the sires side, he is a brown, and about 7 generations back there is one cream on the sires side of the line. All the rest are black and brown. The dam has white and black, mostly black in the last 4 generations. I am concerned with fading but the sire hasn't faded all that much and the dam hasn't either.
> 
> Trust me I learned that the hard way. Pann pulled out some hair a small bit from his neck. No more play unless he is securely banded up and even then no play unless supervised closely!


Be carefully even if he is banded. I had Izze and Delilah out together and I was supposedly watching hwell: and Delilah chewed off most of a banded section before I caught her. That plastic wrap is just too tempting!

If you are going to eventually breed these boys, you should have them color tested so that you know for sure what it there. Hopefully you will only have Black/Brown. Having Black/Brown/Cream or Brown/Cream makes breeding tricky. 

Who owns the Italian Job and what's the deal. Not finished?


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Be carefully even if he is banded. I had Izze and Delilah out together and I was supposedly watching hwell: and Delilah chewed off most of a banded section before I caught her. That plastic wrap is just too tempting!
> 
> If you are going to eventually breed these boys, you should have them color tested so that you know for sure what it there. Hopefully you will only have Black/Brown. Having Black/Brown/Cream or Brown/Cream makes breeding tricky.
> 
> Who owns the Italian Job and what's the deal. Not finished?


A woman named Grace Lossman owns the Italian Job. I have no idea why he isn't finished. I think she is :bird:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great JOB ! I agree with every one Vaus looks great I love the amount of coat @ his age I may have to try the fish oil now


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love picture 6!!!! AND it you done a great job.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Great JOB ! I agree with every one Vaus looks great I love the amount of coat @ his age I may have to try the fish oil now


Fish oil? Did I miss this some where? I found a website that had a recipe for crazy hair growth and I was thinking of making it and giving it to Jasper. He needs more hair on his head.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What kind of fish oil? I've heard Salmon oil is best.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fish oil I get, I've never heard of the other tablets you give though, what are those? I've never had good luck giving the fish oil, I can't stand the fishy smell my guys always seem to get? I think it's just me, but I can usualy tell when my clients dogs are on fish oil too. I even got a fishy smell out of a dog food I was trying out not long ago. *shrugs* I'm really intersted in the other stuff though, like I said I've never heard of those and always like to try new things


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Fish oil I get, I've never heard of the other tablets you give though, what are those? I've never had good luck giving the fish oil, I can't stand the fishy smell my guys always seem to get? I think it's just me, but I can usualy tell when my clients dogs are on fish oil too. I even got a fishy smell out of a dog food I was trying out not long ago. *shrugs* I'm really intersted in the other stuff though, like I said I've never heard of those and always like to try new things


Silica help hair skin and nails. I used to take this along with vitamins I never would think to try this on a dog lol Silica is usually from horsetail ( the tablets for sale)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Silica help hair skin and nails. I used to take this along with vitamins I never would think to try this on a dog lol Silica is usually from horsetail ( the tablets for sale)


Where do you get them Roxy? Just a reg. drug store or walmart? I'll have to look for them, now I'm interested.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Where do you get them Roxy? Just a reg. drug store or walmart? I'll have to look for them, now I'm interested.


Yeah you can get them any where drug store , target , walmart ,vitamin store, etc.... 

Here is a website I always by from ( its local but not close enough to just pick up ) iherb.com they have silica there also 

They will either say silica or horsetail. The thing is I do not know how much to give them. vacheron how much are you giving vaus a day ? same with the fish oil how much ?


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

That is brilliant!
I have just attempted my first poodle clip lol....I'm not posting photos! :wacko:
Good work


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Yeah you can get them any where drug store , target , walmart ,vitamin store, etc....
> 
> Here is a website I always by from ( its local but not close enough to just pick up ) iherb.com they have silica there also
> 
> They will either say silica or horsetail. The thing is I do not know how much to give them. vacheron how much are you giving vaus a day ? same with the fish oil how much ?


I give Vaus one half of the silica tablet (horsetail), its made by Natures Benefits and is a 200mg tablet. The fish oil capsule is made by GNC , Triple Strength Fish Oil, and I give him one a day. The combination has made my hair grow like crazy, and lowered my blood pressure too! I'm at work in this picture.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

vacheron said:


> I give Vaus one half of the silica tablet (horsetail), its made by Natures Benefits and is a 200mg tablet. The fish oil capsule is made by GNC , Triple Strength Fish Oil, and I give him one a day. The combination has made my hair grow like crazy, and lowered my blood pressure too! I'm at work in this picture.


Does he smell fishy? Some of the others were saying that when the dogs are on fish oil they get a fishy smell.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Does he smell fishy? Some of the others were saying that when the dogs are on fish oil they get a fishy smell.


No he doesn't smell fishy. The capsules I give him and take myself are purified so the "fish smell" isn't there. I opened one up to smell it and no fish smell, just and oil smell. Kinda like canola oil, or olive oil. I think it depends on the brand and how well it is processed. GNC is a good brand.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That is so interesting. Goodness knows I'm always experimenting with the girls' hair so it would be nice if it would grow faster.  I'm sure the extra hair growth is extra useful for show dogs as well.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

vacheron said:


> No he doesn't smell fishy. The capsules I give him and take myself are purified so the "fish smell" isn't there. I opened one up to smell it and no fish smell, just and oil smell. Kinda like canola oil, or olive oil. I think it depends on the brand and how well it is processed. GNC is a good brand.


Well, I'm going to try it. Your boy has hair to die for and mine needs more hair so I'll give him supplements that won't hurt him.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just started giving my spoos salmon oil....can't wait to see how it helps!
_


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

*Vacheron (Vaus) finished clip*

These are the boys at the poodle meet up in Maryland on Halloween. I tried to finish Vaus the best I could. Pann also got a little hair cut. Thanks Chase and Chance mom for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

vacheron said:


> I give Vaus one half of the silica tablet (horsetail), its made by Natures Benefits and is a 200mg tablet. The fish oil capsule is made by GNC , Triple Strength Fish Oil, and I give him one a day. The combination has made my hair grow like crazy, and lowered my blood pressure too! I'm at work in this picture.


WOW your hair is very long also ! How long did it take for you to get it that length ? I have had the worst luck with stylist ! One burned my hair with a hot comb and my scalp with a relaxer ! I will never put that stuff in my hair every again it just made it break off :crying: It is almost back to length I finally found a stylist who is keen on hair health. 

I will probably try the silica now. I have krill oil and I used to take biotin, evening primrose. With me eating more protein seems to help my hair more than anything so I make whey protein shakes


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

vacheron said:


> These are the boys at the poodle meet up in Maryland on Halloween. I tried to finish Vaus the best I could. Pann also got a little hair cut. Thanks Chase and Chance mom for the wonderful pictures!


They both look great do you plan on showing Pan also ?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

They are beautiful boys.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> WOW your hair is very long also ! How long did it take for you to get it that length ? I have had the worst luck with stylist ! One burned my hair with a hot comb and my scalp with a relaxer ! I will never put that stuff in my hair every again it just made it break off :crying: It is almost back to length I finally found a stylist who is keen on hair health.
> 
> I will probably try the silica now. I have krill oil and I used to take biotin, evening primrose. With me eating more protein seems to help my hair more than anything so I make whey protein shakes


Thanks Roxy25! I have been growing my locks for 5 years. I've been taking fish oil and silica for about 2 years. My stylist told me about the silica tablets for hair growth and I love her for it! 
I plan on showing Pann in the future and he is enrolled in handling classes starting in December.


----------

